# Ol' Espo Havin' a Contest



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tryin to figure out a name... Fer the business boys... Need ideas... Blackwater Custom Calls is out of the picture... Some feller up in North Carolina got something similar... Lookin at OldCrow Custom Calls but open to ideas... If anybody comes up with somethin that I like and catchy enough... You will be given a custom call of your choice (Deer/Turkey)... Wood to be chosen by me.... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

What kind of calls? Just deer and turkey?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"Go Cluck Yourself"

"Purrrrfect Game Calls"

"Tom's Demise"

"Ol' Espo's Game Calls"


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

bhudson said:


> What kind of calls? Just deer and turkey?




I can do anything but trying to stay away from duck calls... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I can do anything but trying to stay away from duck calls...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Worked pretty well for Willy R.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Worked pretty well for Willy R.




I know but so many out there it's crazy


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Fur and Feather Custom Calls


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bust A Load Calls


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Comarunin


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

critter calls


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Backwoods Warriors Custom Game Calls


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Panhandle Custom Calls

Scrub bucks out'a luck

Val's custom calls


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

The Plantation Custom Calls 

Ol' Espo's Custom Calls 

Get Ya Some Game Calls 

Can't Shoot em From the Couch Custom Game Calls 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Turkey talker
Freezer filler


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Talkin' Turkey Custom Calls

Sure Thing Custom Calls


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Finish the hunt, with your lips on the Blackwood"

Blackwood Custom Deer and Turkey calls


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

EspoCall

CallEspo


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hardwood custom game calls


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Esposed Game Calls. Espose your game for a clean shot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> "Finish the hunt, with your lips on the Blackwood"
> 
> Blackwood Custom Deer and Turkey calls


X2...


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Old country custom calls


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ezy Espo custom calls


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Espose custom calls, instead of 
"Expose".


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> "Finish the hunt, with your lips on the Blackwood"
> 
> Blackwood Custom Deer and Turkey calls


You're so gay.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is what Ive been workin on...










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yo Espo,

*BLOW ME* Game Calls

Jim


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

jim t said:


> Yo Espo,
> 
> *BLOW ME* Game Calls
> 
> Jim



succinct product name offers instruction on use AND attitude if hunt is unsuccessful. Should be a winner


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Gobble THIS Custom Calls


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hammertime calls

DRT CUSTOM CALLS


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Old south custom calls


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Southern swag custom calls


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Had an interesting convo at WF today... I think you should name it

"My wife wants her garage back, custom deer calls" lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG Esposito is black game calls.

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> Had an interesting convo at WF today... I think you should name it
> 
> "My wife wants her garage back, custom deer calls" lol




Nope


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You should build sicf a deer call and have it engraved with Get a Bigger Gun calls! Haha. Still one of my fav threads on this board.. Or Hope he can shoot calls


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of good ideas so far.

One Shot Custom Game Calls.

Southern Strut Game Calls.

Final Approach Custom Calls. 

For you Blackwater and Eglin fans.
"Burnt Pine" custom wood calls.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I do like the "burnt pine" suggestion.


----------



## Detroitmuscle07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ridin' Pine Custom Calls.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Alabama Black Snake
Cypress Knee
FML
Ol' Espo
Blackwater Productions
Black Mamba
30' Up
Swaying Pine


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is what I have so far... Work in progress and subject to change.... Lemme know what you think...

https://www.facebook.com/OLDCROWCUSTOMCALLS/


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Strutter custom calls
Darkwoods custom calls
Prime time custom calls
Killin' time custom calls


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the Old Crow and the logo is great. I think you have a winner there. Second vote would go to the Burnt Pine suggestion.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks good but I'm afraid people will assume you just make crow calls.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Burnt Pine is my favorite.

But I like saying,

Hey Espo,

*BLOW ME* game calls

Jim


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> OMG Esposito is black game calls.
> 
> sent from somewhere your not




That was a funny thread


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think "Ole Espo calls" says it all. Nice work Val!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> That was a funny thread
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


For those that haven't been here for long. It was some time ago that we all meet Espo. White truck with a snake on the tail gate 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

SInce ya started the facebook page bout the same time you started this thread looks like you already had your mind made up. Not a bad name, good luck with it!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Subject to change... Not set in concrete... Gonna pray about it.... But someone on this thread will get a free call of their choice regardless even if I stick with old crow...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take the snapper call!

Thanks, and you're welcome!

Jim


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally like ol crow the best so far ! I haven't been turkey hunting in 20+ Years! but I remember as a whippersnapper,my grandpa whipping out the crow call on those big bad gobblers that would get close and shut up! Then boom! Winner winner turkey dinner! But I do think you somehow try and get espo somewhere on every single call! It's your specific trademark. And yes I'm a future customer! Heck make a serial number starting with espo! Awesome looking calls


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I like the "old crow", especially if it has some kind of meaning to it (I.e, nickname, etc) now you need to come up with your different "model" names. 

"The greasy gobbler"
"The timid Tom"
"Ol tripod". <--- this one has to made from African Blackwood 
"Down and out"
"Pine rattler"

And last but not least the "I knew that SOB wouldn't cross that creek" call


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

welldoya said:


> It looks good but I'm afraid people will assume you just make crow calls.


 This except I had to stare at the picture for a very long time to figure out that it was a crow's head. No joke, it looked like a piece of driftwood to me. 

Damn fine looking calls though.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Copenhagen Calls

Calls made for real Men!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Deliverance grunt & gobble game calls.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Custom Calls*

My 10 minute take on this!!!


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Post count...298....2007


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Correction...*

Getting old and can't see


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Noice!!!!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> This is what I have so far... Work in progress and subject to change.... Lemme know what you think...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/OLDCROWCUSTOMCALLS/


That's it. Nailed it.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread but I like Ole Crow Game Calls if you go with that. 

My suggestion would be Cluck N' Buck Game Calls. You could do some crazy looking turkey deer logo

Since you do turkey and deer calls


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> I like the "old crow", especially if it has some kind of meaning to it (I.e, nickname, etc) now you need to come up with your different "model" names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Delta... Since you like Blackwood so much... This one is yours...










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Hey Delta... Since you like Blackwood so much... This one is yours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that makes him the first pro staff member 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Hey Delta... Since you like Blackwood so much... This one is yours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!! Can't wait till my rut hunt in the delta in December to use it!! I'm truly honored Val!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Late submission: 

CREEPING DEATH GAME CALLS....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

So Delta is the first one to wrap his lips on the black African wood tube?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Turbucken game calls.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just posted a grunt on the Facebook page


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Buck Commander LOL


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I prayed in it boys... Gonna stick with Old Crow... Here's why... Any turkey hunter knows that the crow is closely associated with the turkey... It is also closely associated in the Navy...The crow (the bird not the rating badge) was an essential part of the early sailors navigation equipment. These land-lubbing fowl were carried on board to help the navigator determine where the closest land lay when the weather prevented sighting the shore visually. In case of poor visibility, a crow was released and the navigator plotted a course that corresponded with the birds because it invariably headed toward land. The crow's nest was situated high in the main mast where the look-out stood watch. Often he shared this lofty perch with a crow or two since the crows' cages were kept there; hence the crow's nest. After serving over 21 years as an Electronic Warfare Technician and Cryptologist we also have an Association of Old Crows and the mascot for EWs is the Crow... So it has some significance with me as well... Thank you for all of the inputs...Much appreciated... I will still give a free call to someone that participated in this thread... Will build it once I finish some of the current orders I have... For those wondering about pricing... Grunt tubes will run between 35-45 depending on wood. Turkey calls will run from 50-75, again depending on wood/single-double side/striking surface/etc... Strikers will run between 12-20 depending on wood selection... Here is a preview of one I turned today...











Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I don't have Facebook, and want to purchase turkey calls. I really like the one in the last post. However, preferably slate over slate in a fancy wood.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gotcha


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I'm on the old gobbler forum everyday checking their turkey call classifieds. Lots of great calls on there. You might want to check that out. It's a nationwide forum that gets a lot of attention.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm already on it... THO and CCO as well


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Elaborate tho and cco. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

THO game calls forum/ Custom Calls Online


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's some sexy shyte right there! Might make me take up turkey hunting.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You missin' out John


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> That's some sexy shyte right there! Might make me take up turkey hunting.


Don't do it. If you have high blood pressure it will kill you. The whole season you won't see your family. Miss tons of work and you will lose countless hours of sleep. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Don't do it. If you have high blood pressure it will kill you. The whole season you won't see your family. Miss tons of work and you will lose countless hours of sleep.
> 
> sent from somewhere your not


So pretty much deer season x10... roger. 

I'm like 4 red bulls and a gas station corn dog away from a heart attack anyways... sounds like a decent way to go. Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's how i would do it - so that your options and products can vary, no description of product in official name:
"Stay Tuned Inc"


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

how bout 

duty calls

chooty calls

shooty calls

duty caws...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt'n Espo's calls
But personally, I like this one best...
Ole Espo's calls. 

Don't mess with perfection.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Awesome bro! I love the crow now that you explained it. Some beautiful work too.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> I don't have Facebook, and want to purchase turkey calls. I really like the one in the last post. However, preferably slate over slate in a fancy wood.




PM sent


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

What camera you taking those pics on? Turning out really good. I'm impressed.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I can tell from the pictures, the camera is not whats making them look good!

Damn fine Work Val!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> What camera you taking those pics on? Turning out really good. I'm impressed.




Lol..my phone...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Well there turning out great! You could be in one of those commercials where at the end it'll say shot with an iPhone &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## krobbins176 (Jun 26, 2016)

The game whisperer!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

krobbins176 said:


> The game whisperer!




Hey Kev, you ever kill one where I told you to go after I found your license?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## krobbins176 (Jun 26, 2016)

Never hunted the area again. Wasn't sure if there would be any Bucks there or not, but it looked promising in the area.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope... No deer in there...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So did I win?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations to John B.... Picked up his grunt call today.


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

"Breath for Breath"

It incorporates the breath you use to call the game your pursuing to the area where it will take its last breath.

"Breath for Breast"

Same idea but for turkey breast. 

"Breath for Backstrap"

Same idea for deer.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I was a little late to the party. Life has got me turned every which way but loose and it doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to hunt at all this year so I'll be living vicariously through y'all. Went one weekend last year during early bow and it rained hard all weekend so I didn't even get to hunt. I'm 27 and counting down till retirement. 

Great looking call. I'll have to order one even just to look at or use to piss my lab off.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Did I win yet?

Snapper call, grouper call in a pinch.

Jim


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mamal Call Commander


----------

